# And here they are ^_^ (Pics)



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

So here are the afore mentioned babies ^_^. I think there are around 30 total but I am not pestering the moms too much right now so this is just a rough estimate from what i can see in the pictures...well here they are. The daddy to all these babies is the sick buck who I posted about in the health section. Hopefully his condition is not contagious :/ There are five moms to all these babies.....but one died having her pups and now there is only one baby left which is being fostered by another mom...She was such a sweetie  So there are now four moms raising this brood.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like you've got some Brindles in there, cute.


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks very much ^_^


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I just love seeing huge groups of babies! It's such a mystery.


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Wow! What are you going to do with all those babies!? Adorable!


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am working to tame them all up so that I can rehome them *fingers crossed* There are not a lot of people around here that keep mice as pets....but I think they may be tempted by these little spotted babies ^_^ And thanks for the nice comments guys <3


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

they are adorable xxx


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you ^_^


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Your welcome, I wish i could have one, especially the black banded one, my favourite. Have you euthanized any of them? xxx


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

That's alot of babies! They are precious. I hope you find great homes for them!


----------



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, they are so sweet!


----------

